# IBS C/D



## 16773 (Feb 6, 2007)

What is the different with IBS C & D? I have not seen any doctor yet & had been passing hard stool for 2 months, been going to the loo at least 3 time in a day. My tummy is bloted & i felt like a ball in my anus, having difficulty in passing motion. Pls advise.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Constipation predominate.Hard, dry hard to pass or infrequent stools.Diarrhea predominate.Loose, wet or frequent stools.3X a day is in the normal range but hard, dry hard to pass may mean you need to use treatments that make the stool a more normal consistancy. Treating this as diarrhea because it is 3X a day will not make you more comfortable passing a BM.Bloated and the sensation you describe can happen in any IBSers weither they are D, C or alternating.K.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

What you describe is normal for c people and for those of us who alternate between d and c. Some people find that fiber supplements such as BeneFiber can be helpful, but if you try it go slow at first many supplements can cause excess gas at least when you first start taking it.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

One more thing, sometimes drinking something hot gets the ball rolling so to speak. Herbal tea is good and if you have pain or cramping try peppermint tea it eases things a bit. Take care.


----------

